# Defensive-oriented John Henson's star is rising with Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Las Vegas — The departure of veteran center Zaza Pachulia to Dallas and the addition of big man Greg Monroe is part of a major makeover of the Milwaukee Bucks frontcourt.
> 
> But a more subtle adjustment also is part of the plan.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/defensive-oriented-john-hensons-star-is-rising-with-bucks-b99536270z1-315641621.html


----------

